# Weird Snacks



## smithnwesson (Sep 24, 2012)

This photo is from a friend of mine, but I do that too. What weird snacks do you fix?







- Jim

(Edited to add: I misspelled 'weird' in the title and can't change it now. It's late and the Wild Turkey 101 is responsible. )


----------



## Dromond (Sep 27, 2012)

smithnwesson said:


> This photo is from a friend of mine, but I do that too. What weird snacks do you fix?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know that I would do _that_, but I have mixed peanut butter + Nutella and ate it with Ritz crackers. :happy:


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 27, 2012)

Saltine crackers topped with....ketchup.:blush:

Don't ask why and please don't judge . LOL


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 27, 2012)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Saltine crackers topped with....ketchup.:blush:
> 
> Don't ask why and please don't judge . LOL



My ex's mother did the same thing, except with Miracle Whip instead of ketchup.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Sep 27, 2012)

I like saltines and Miracle Whip as well..I put peanut butter on saltines and eat them with Greek peppers..I also like pb mixed with syrup and pickles on toast..


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 27, 2012)

There are very few Roy Rogers left but when they were all over the place, their bbq sauce was the best and I'd eat it with pickle chips from the free fixins bar. A dab of sauce, a slice of pickle. Repeat, repeat, repeat. Good times. I've never been able to find a replacement bbq sauce or a horseradish sauce exactly like theirs either.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 28, 2012)

My favorite snack as a kid was bread and butter pickle sandwiches on white bread with mayo. Now I'd say its the same with the exception of the bread, I like rye or pumpernickel


----------



## Deven (Sep 28, 2012)

These are full of nope:

Lobster Cheese Lays


----------



## LeoGibson (Sep 29, 2012)

One of my favorites is to take a slice of American cheese and put a dollop of mayo on it and then wrap it around a dill pickle.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 29, 2012)

Here are a couple of great threads on a similar subject. Enjoy!

Weird Foods


This one's not quite the same, but it's fun...

Weird Food Habits


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 29, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> One of my favorites is to take a slice of American cheese and put a dollop of mayo on it and then wrap it around a dill pickle.


I wrap a slice of turkey around a pickle spear. Yum.


----------



## dharmabean (Sep 30, 2012)

My favorite snack, although may seem pretty simple and mundane to some, is just a big bowl of popcorn topped with parmesan cheese and garlic salt. :eat2:


----------



## mimosa (Sep 30, 2012)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Saltine crackers topped with....ketchup.:blush:
> 
> Don't ask why and please don't judge . LOL



When I was a little girl, I use to eat homemade tortillas with ketchup. I don't know why it tasted yummy when I was a kid.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 30, 2012)

mimosa said:


> When I was a little girl, I use to eat homemade tortillas with ketchup. I don't know why it tasted yummy when I was a kid.



I suspect that children's palates are more sensitive than those of adults, and they pick up on subtleties of flavor that we miss. I know small children generally don't like strong-tasting or very spicy foods. And yes, when I was a kid I liked ketchup sandwiches.


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 30, 2012)

Toast and ketchup,or peanut butter and mustard sandwiches


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 30, 2012)

I love a few slices of tofurkey and mayo smeared on them rolled up.. not too weird but very yummy.
I love apple slices dipped in peanut butter too. 
I like to throw a slice of cheddar cheese on a fry pan and let it turn into a cracker like substance.. Actually the whole family likes that!


----------



## Deven (Sep 30, 2012)

New weird snack:

Cream cheese
Cranberries
Turkey

On bread. It was yummy!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 30, 2012)

Deven said:


> New weird snack:
> 
> Cream cheese
> Cranberries
> ...


I've done that but added stuffing.


----------



## toni (Oct 1, 2012)

I dip my oreos in peanut butter. Not weird but not normal. Soooooo good!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Oct 1, 2012)

I got peanut butter oreo's for my birthday - very yummie


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 2, 2012)

I dip all my cookies in iced tea. It started because I'm either lactose intolerant or allergic to a milk protein. When soy milk started tasting better and then almond milk too, I started buying that for cereal but I still love cookies and iced tea, especially double stuft Oreos, which I quadruple stack. 

Because I can.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 2, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> I dip all my cookies in iced tea. It started because I'm either lactose intolerant or allergic to a milk protein. When soy milk started tasting better and then almond milk too, I started buying that for cereal but I still love cookies and iced tea, especially double stuft Oreos, which I quadruple stack.
> 
> *Because I can.*



You have the God given right to stack Oreos.


----------



## toni (Oct 2, 2012)

bigsexy920 said:


> I got peanut butter oreo's for my birthday - very yummie



Those are good but dipping them in the pb feels better in my mouth.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 6, 2012)

A bag of cheetos puffs, bag split open, and heavily doused with tabasco or Tapatio. (eaten with chopsticks)


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 6, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> A bag of cheetos puffs, bag split open, and heavily doused with tabasco or Tapatio. (eaten with chopsticks)



Everything is better with tabasco. Plus, you have solved the problem of how to avoid Yellow Fingers. You are a benefactor of mankind: rep to follow. :bow:


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 7, 2012)

Chopsticks are one of the most handy of utensils. I keep a stack of sticks in the silverware drawer for easy access. You can use a pair to get the right amount of pickle slices out of a pickle jar, or jalapeno, pepperoncini, baby garlic dills, stuffed olives, etc out of jars without piercing them. 

Also handy when eating overly cheddar powdered, buttery popcorn.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 7, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> Chopsticks are one of the most handy of utensils. I keep a stack of sticks in the silverware drawer for easy access. You can use a pair to get the right amount of pickle slices out of a pickle jar, or jalapeno, pepperoncini, baby garlic dills, stuffed olives, etc out of jars without piercing them.
> 
> Also handy when eating overly cheddar powdered, buttery popcorn.


Also good for removing toasted bread, bagel or English muffin that's stuck in a toaster.....


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Oct 27, 2012)

Growing up the closest thing I had to a processed cookie- graham crackers. I then waited until I was alone, spread them with margarine, sprinkled with brown sugar and cinnamon. 

I also added a teaspoon of sugar to milk, then as much vanilla as I thought I could get away with. If you haven't done it, the reaction is cool to watch- the swirls boil around without disturbing the surface. Hard to describe, and yummy.

I eat this as a snack or a meal, and it's weird- I make tuna casserole from scratch (roux, but not my own noodles), and for some reason (because my mom did it too) I find it delicious with ketchup mixed in. Even cold.

I'll eat leftover mashed potatoes cold too.

Occasionally I like to wad up my bread tightly into little cubes, eating the crusts separately, and enjoying the difference in texture.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 28, 2012)

Ketchup tends to be the secret ingredient in alot of things. Or maybe I'm just Ketchup-oriented. I will only buy Heinz. All other brands are 'too sweet'.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Oct 29, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> Ketchup tends to be the secret ingredient in alot of things. Or maybe I'm just Ketchup-oriented. I will only buy Heinz. All other brands are 'too sweet'.



Try Reduced Sugar Heinz. I prefer it now because it is less sweet (and so does my boyfriend who isn't necessarily avoiding sugar).


----------



## EMH1701 (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm probably weird in that I like to make my own tortilla chips from scratch as opposed to buying the bagged variety with all the food additives.

I just get whole-wheat tortillas and fry them up in some olive oil (or you can substitute canola or whatever). Just sprinkle some sea salt & pepper. If you like them spicy, add some crushed chili peppers or cayenne.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 2, 2012)

EMH1701 said:


> I'm probably weird in that I like to make my own tortilla chips from scratch as opposed to buying the bagged variety with all the food additives.
> 
> I just get whole-wheat tortillas and fry them up in some olive oil (or you can substitute canola or whatever). Just sprinkle some sea salt & pepper. If you like them spicy, add some crushed chili peppers or cayenne.



Did you mean raw whole wheat torts?


----------



## EMH1701 (Nov 2, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> Did you mean raw whole wheat torts?



No the kind you buy in the grocery store pre-made.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 29, 2012)

When I'm craving salt, I chop up a large tomato, 3-5 kosher dill pickles, a medium-sized chunk of Colby cheese, and a handful of olives. Making sure to let the olive, pickle, and tomato juices all mix and stuff while I slosh all the items around in a big bowl. 

Eat with a large spoon or fork. Everyone I know tells me I'm sick xP


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 30, 2012)

I got a sample in my Lovewithfood.com box of 100% natural BBQ Turkey Bak Kwa which looks like beef jerky but was moist and really flavorful. I'm going to look into this stuff. It's amazing.


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 4, 2012)

It's weird, but I like kalamata olives, cherry tomatoes, cucumber, onion and feta cheese with Italian dressing. It's a great side dish.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 4, 2012)

I love to shred sharp cheddar,drizzle Catalina over it,and scoop it up with deli turkey. I do the same with pepper jack,ketchup and deli ham.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 4, 2012)

A really good vanilla ice cream lightly drizzled with a really good quality balsamic vinegar.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Dec 4, 2012)

Frozen french fries, don't know why but I like to eat them frozen.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 5, 2012)

FatAndProud said:


> It's weird, but I like kalamata olives, cherry tomatoes, cucumber, onion and feta cheese with Italian dressing. It's a great side dish.



What's weird about a Greek salad?


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 5, 2012)

Dromond said:


> What's weird about a Greek salad?



People always say "ewww" when I eat it in front of them


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Dec 6, 2012)

A couple of holdovers from the days of weird dieting:

- String cheese rolled up in turkey slices, dipped in olive oil and Italian herbs (with just a pinch of red pepper flakes). Replace turkey with capicola, salami, pepperoni, proscuitto, or ham as available.

- Microwave brownies made with mashed banana (vegan-style). I haven't made them in a long time, but I always made them with stevia instead of real sugar. Despite that--thanks, I guess, to nature's own sugar in the banana--they were awesome.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't have pics, but two weird snacks of mine:

-Doritos dipped in cream cheese
-cheetos wrapped in pepperoni dipped in cream cheese

Mmmm...


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 6, 2012)

FatAndProud said:


> It's weird, but I like kalamata olives, cherry tomatoes, cucumber, onion and feta cheese with Italian dressing. It's a great side dish.


Isn't that a Greek salad without lettuce?


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 6, 2012)

FatAndProud said:


> It's weird, but I like kalamata olives, cherry tomatoes, cucumber, onion and feta cheese with Italian dressing. It's a great side dish.



You've been bitten by that Mediterranean cuisine.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 6, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Isn't that a Greek salad without lettuce?



Well... yes.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 7, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Well... yes.


All we need is some dolmades, and I'M IN!


----------



## Stuffingkit (Dec 7, 2012)

Super weird snack, Hot cheetos and cream cheese!


----------



## Dromond (Dec 7, 2012)

People in this thread talking about dipping things in cream cheese being weird does my head in. That's not weird, that's delicious. I love to dip Ritz crackers in cream cheese. :eat2:


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 7, 2012)

Back in my elementary/middle school days I used to dip Cheez-Its in hot sauce, lol. I also used to just melt bowls full of cheddar cheese in the microwave and gobble it up. :eat2:

These days I eat olives right out of the jar, which weirds some people out. I find that they satisfy a lot of cravings.

I eat plain frozen bananas and sometimes dip them in peanut butter. My roommate thinks it's strange but I don't see why.

I'll add more as I think of them.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Dec 8, 2012)

Wouldn't have occurred to me that olives out of the jar (or can) is weird. 

And yes, cream cheese is just pure spreadable happy. 

Oh, man, I'm remembering a super rich sammie I made a few times with Zabar's dry garlic wine salami, thick slices of avocado, and cream cheese. Little romaine, some Arnold's oatnut bread, hummina hummina. 

And when there was no bread? Little dollops of cream cheese wrapped tenderly into slices of salami. Little pockets of densely satisfying joy.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 8, 2012)

Okay cream cheese may not be weird but I think I can officially say I have a fetish with it! LMAO. In all seriousness though, I fucking love cream cheese... it's the best thing ever invented.


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 8, 2012)

Sour cream and tortilla chips. Sometimes, I mix hot salsa with sour cream and some refried beans.


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 8, 2012)

Ketchup on my Mac n cheese. Tuna in my Mac n cheese. Ramen noodles, drained, sprinkled with 1/2 the seasoning packet and a it of the cooking water (just barley 2 tbsp)...then sprinkled in red pepper flakes and a bunch of sharp cheddar and Colby jack cheese lol


----------



## Dromond (Dec 8, 2012)

FatAndProud said:


> Sour cream and tortilla chips. Sometimes, I mix hot salsa with sour cream and some refried beans.



Not weird.



FatAndProud said:


> Ketchup on my Mac n cheese. Tuna in my Mac n cheese. Ramen noodles, drained, sprinkled with 1/2 the seasoning packet and a it of the cooking water (just barley 2 tbsp)...then sprinkled in red pepper flakes and a bunch of sharp cheddar and Colby jack cheese lol



Ketchup on mac and cheese is kinda weird. I thought I was the only person to do that. Tuna (or any other protein) mixed with mac and cheese is not weird. That's a common casserole recipe. Ramen noodles the way you talk about is a little odd, but you've got to do something to make that garbage worth eating.

To all: You've got a pretty low threshold for what's weird!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 8, 2012)

I've heard of someone putting peanut butter and ketchup in their ramen... wtf is that?


----------



## Dromond (Dec 8, 2012)

x0emnem0x said:


> I've heard of someone putting peanut butter and ketchup in their ramen... wtf is that?



Now that is worthy of a weird food thread.


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 8, 2012)

Peanut butter and pickle sandwich or PB and mustard
Mustard and saltines with a glass of milk
Taco John's Super Potato Ole's minus the meat and covered in ketchup


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 8, 2012)

cinnamitch said:


> Peanut butter and pickle sandwich



The heroine of Janet Evanovich's whodunits is a big fan of pb&p sandwiches. I suspect Ms. Evanovich likes them herself. Either way, you are not alone.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 10, 2012)

I will ONLY eat mac'n'cheese if it has ketchup on it (9/10 preferred with cut up hot-dogs.. so sue me), or if it's made into poorly improvised chili-mac. 


My brother eats peanut butter and Mint Jelly sandwiches, and on his Meatball sub from subway always orders honey Mustard. I had to share those beauties.  


I like Miracle-whip on toast, and Sour-cream n Dill pickle sandwiches.

Peanut-Butter and Sugar sandwiches, too. [Anyone else? I don't know anyone else so I figured it must be weird.. xD ]


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 10, 2012)

I have ramen on hand in case I run out of everything else.

Lately I've been mixing refried black beans with hot salsa, shredded cheese, and buttermilk ranch dressing; to have with my Tapatio Doritos.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 10, 2012)

In the South we eat a slice of white bread,covered in Country Crock,then sprinkled with sugar. 

I ate this as dessert during the depression. 

Milk and bread will suffice as a meal in a tight spot. The most popular here is cornbread crumbled into buttermilk(or sweet milk),add a slice of raw onion if you're so inclined. 

Mama uses leftovers to patty shit. Pinto patties,tater patties,mac patties,sketti patties. Anything can be pattied with enough flour and/or an egg. 


Mayo on PB crackers is kinda common here. Mayo sammies with beef stew too. Mayo sandwiches are great to dip into most soups and stews.

I love rice and ketchup,that's good shit. 

My biggest weird thing would probably be pickled stuff. Pickled eggs,pickled sausages,pickled onions,pickled pigs feet,and all of the pickled veggies(okra and squash are awwwesome).


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 10, 2012)

Mishty said:


> In the South we eat a slice of white bread,covered in Country Crock,then sprinkled with sugar.
> 
> I ate this as dessert during the depression.
> 
> ...



How about miracle whip mixed with some ketchup and eat it with crackers?
Tater sandwiches? 
burnt bread with butter- if you have a gas stove, take a piece of bread,lay it on top of the lit burner, let it burn a little, then turn it over and let the other side burn. When it cools you spread some butter on it and eat it.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 10, 2012)

cinnamitch said:


> How about miracle whip mixed with some ketchup and eat it with crackers?
> Tater sandwiches?
> burnt bread with butter- if you have a gas stove, take a piece of bread,lay it on top of the lit burner, let it burn a little, then turn it over and let the other side burn. When it cools you spread some butter on it and eat it.



That's how my Maw-Maw makes her salad dressing,just add a plop of relish or chow-chow! 

I love. LOVE,a good fried tater sandwich. nom noooom!

Never had the burnt bread sammiem,but I'm famous for loving anything burned! People don't mind making me food,cause they know I'm gonna eat no matter what!


----------



## Deven (Dec 14, 2012)

worchestershire and bbq chips


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Dec 15, 2012)

Mishty said:


> In the South we eat a slice of white bread,covered in Country Crock,then sprinkled with sugar.
> 
> I ate this as dessert during the depression.



My grandmother made this all the time! We'd follow the above, and then put it in the oven for a little while until the sugar got caramelized. We called it "sugar toast," and it was a breakfast food.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 15, 2012)

My gran made/makes me buttered white bread with applesauce and cinnamon sugar sprinkled on top. I've been eating that longer than I can talk.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 16, 2012)

Grilled cheese sandwiches using miracle whip on the outside of the bread, instead of butter.

Or using mayo on the outside. Mwhip tends to just burn, but it still has that zippy taste. Mayo gives the bread an extra crunch, imho.


----------



## melinda333 (Dec 21, 2012)

Yoghurt with hot dogs...and maybe cooked bananas? Doesn't sound that weird though.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 21, 2012)

melinda333 said:


> Yoghurt with hot dogs...and maybe cooked bananas? Doesn't sound that weird though.



On the other hand, hot-dog-_flavored_ yogurt with cooked bananas sounds genuinely exotic.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 21, 2012)

a sandwich on toasted bread of peanut butter and dill pickles.

Used to love wafer meat spread with seasoned cream cheese and then wrapped around a dill pickle....but after opening a new sealed package of wafer meat once and finding it molded with a lump of something on the meat...it grossed me out so badly that I havent been able to touch wafer meat again since then, almost two years ago now. To this day even the thought of opening that package and finding that still grosses me out and nauseates me. *rip wafer meat*


----------



## Rowan (Dec 21, 2012)

x0emnem0x said:


> I've heard of someone putting peanut butter and ketchup in their ramen... wtf is that?



I can see how you could put peanut butter in it to make kind of a thai peanut sauce...and use hot sauce for the spice...but ketchup...that is weird.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 21, 2012)

Rowan said:


> I can see how you could put peanut butter in it to make kind of a thai peanut sauce...and use hot sauce for the spice...but ketchup...that is weird.



Agreed but after reading the rest of the thread I see that this is not so weird, LOL!


----------



## agnieszka (Dec 23, 2012)

i will drink the liquid from the carton, even if the content has not been eaten yet (nom nom)


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 24, 2012)

FatAndProud said:


> Ketchup on my Mac n cheese. Tuna in my Mac n cheese. Ramen noodles, drained, sprinkled with 1/2 the seasoning packet and a it of the cooking water (just barley 2 tbsp)...then sprinkled in red pepper flakes and a bunch of sharp cheddar and Colby jack cheese lol



I tried Ketchup on my Mac and Cheese after seeing this...it wasn't bad! Thanks.

I eat ramen all the time. (It's classic college cuisine.) I also drain the water and add hot-dogs and hot sauce along with the flavor packet. (It works best with beef.)

And I forgot to mention: I drink the tuna-infused water straight out of the can. It's so good! I am a cat~


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 24, 2012)

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> I tried Ketchup on my Mac and Cheese after seeing this...it wasn't bad! Thanks.
> 
> I eat ramen all the time. (It's classic college cuisine.) I also drain the water and add hot-dogs and hot sauce along with the flavor packet. (It works best with beef.)
> 
> And I forgot to mention: I drink the tuna-infused water straight out of the can. It's so good! I am a cat~



Yay, another convert to ketchup and Mac n cheese! Lol @ you being a cat!! =^^=


----------



## Dromond (Dec 24, 2012)

Ketchup + mac n cheese = :eat2:


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Dec 26, 2012)

Lays potato chips used to scoop up cold baked beans


----------



## Mishty (Dec 26, 2012)

I love to put sour patch kids in cherry pepsi,or drink a slushee through a sour straw.


----------



## Bronzedcutie (Jan 3, 2013)

Lately, I have been eating banana peppers dipped in ranch! Not too weird put delicious. This holiday I discovered sour cream as a dessert topper, even better than whipped cream. i cant enjoy watermelon without "chasing it" with a few saltine crackers.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 3, 2013)

Bronzedcutie said:


> i cant enjoy watermelon without "chasing it" with a few saltine crackers.



Do you ever put salt on your watermelon? It's pretty good!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 3, 2013)

I adore Loma Linda canned Big Franks. I drink the juice and eat them right out of the can. Most meat eaters or former meat eaters don't like the canned veggie dogs.. I love them. 

Salsa and mac n cheese is really good too.


----------



## riplee (Jan 12, 2013)

I haven't done this in forever but I remember (way back in my youth) loving the taste of a french fry dipped into a chocolate shake.

Yep, it's freaky, I know.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 13, 2013)

riplee said:


> I haven't done this in forever but I remember (way back in my youth) loving the taste of a french fry dipped into a chocolate shake.
> 
> Yep, it's freaky, I know.


NO! No it's not! It was the only palatable thing at lunchtime in my high-school cafeteria. 
Four years of hot fries dipped into chocolate shakes. Good times.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 24, 2013)

Captain Crunch and vanilla pudding lol


----------



## smithnwesson (Feb 25, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> NO! No it's not! It was the only palatable thing at lunchtime in my high-school cafeteria.
> Four years of hot fries dipped into chocolate shakes. Good times.


 We used to make mayonnaise sammiches for lunch in high-school. Bread was 1¢/slice and the mayo was free. That way we could spend our lunch money on other stuff. Good times indeed.


----------



## SD007 (Mar 2, 2013)

A pear and nutella sandwich (a little bit toasted)!

or an apple peanut butter sandwich.

or pretzels and nutella... so gooooood!


----------



## Mishty (Mar 3, 2013)

Cold sausage biscuits with hot Texas onions and spicy brown mustard.


----------



## Jah (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't know how weird it is but I like to eat hot chips/fries in sandwiches. I also like toasted mashed potato sandwiches.:eat2:


----------



## Deven (Mar 4, 2013)

I signed up for a gift exchange, and got the strangest flavored chocolate bar:

Milk chocolate with butter toasted peanuts, coconut flakes, and cayenne pepper.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 4, 2013)

Carrots and peanut butter


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Mar 4, 2013)

raw cucumber slices and pnut butter sammich mmmmmm


----------



## sarahreign (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm not saying any of this is healthy, nor am I saying I eat this daily or often...cuz most of it's not, and I don't LOL!! And I'm not really a "snacker" as in eating chips or pretzels and etc..I make more of things like listed below.

I make pickled eggs, in Dill pickle juice after I eat all the pickles. Just boil eggs, peel, and stick in the jar..longer they stay in there the better. I LOVE pickled pigs feet too. 

Leftover noodles fried up in olive oil, sat, pepper topped with a couple sunny side eggs


Here comes the polish/german/russian in me : weird foods LOL

Also my fave weird snack is bread spread w/ butter and "blood tounge" it's a sliced cold cut/lunch meat.. and make a sammich

Take left over bacon fat (after you make bacon) fry up w/onions, let it cool until solid and spread (very thin) on a slice of rye bread and put a bit of salt and pepper and eat it like that. keep it in a container in the fridge, it keeps FOREVER!

galareta z nó&#380;ek- (jellied pigs feet/meat served cold) Sliced thin and drizzled with vinegar and optional ketchup.

I like cream cheese and onion sammiches on rye bread.

Sardines

I make some BOSS pickles mushrooms... mmmmmm 

pickled herring in wine sauce

Ramen with water drained, partial use of season packet, tiny bit of butter and Frank's hot sauce.

Halushky: Potato dumplings... use leftover mash and add egg,flour etc and continue as with reg. dumplings, and drain.. fry up w/onion.

(There's more but I might gross you people out if I haven't already!)

I DON'T CARE THOUGH! TIS YUMMEH!:eat1::eat2:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Dec 2, 2013)

So my grandfather got me started on peanut butter and cheese sandwiches. Can be a bit dry, but good just the same. 

I also love potato chips on my sandwiches...it's a must.

Sweet bologna and cream cheese roll-ups are to die for!

And yes, although it has been mentioned before...french fries dipped in a chocolate shake (or a frosty) is pure heaven.


----------



## ODFFA (Feb 16, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> Carrots and peanut butter





Redhotphatgirl said:


> raw cucumber slices and pnut butter sammich mmmmmm





Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> So my grandfather got me started on peanut butter and cheese sandwiches. Can be a bit dry, but good just the same.



And here I was thinking I'm so awesome and unique before I clicked on this thread for the very purpose of sharing my uniqueness :doh:

But, isn't peanut butter wonderful? I have it on apple slices (gala is my apple of preference) and on banana. I shall now make it my personal mission to try out these other excuses to eat more peanut butter.

Also, I happened to dip a salted popcorn into some custard one day as a kid, and it changed my life ^.^

ETA: I missed SD007's peanut butter post!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Feb 27, 2014)

ODFFA said:


> And here I was thinking I'm so awesome and unique before I clicked on this thread for the very purpose of sharing my uniqueness :doh:
> 
> But, isn't peanut butter wonderful? I have it on apple slices (gala is my apple of preference) and on banana. I shall now make it my personal mission to try out these other excuses to eat more peanut butter.
> 
> ...



For a snack earlier, I cut a granny smith apple into thin slices and put a slice on top of a cracker already topped with peanut butter. The sweet, tartness of the apple, the saltiness of the cracker, and then the peanut butter!! Oh it was pure Heaven!


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 1, 2014)

As a youth, I'd do frsh-from-the-garden tomatoes, with lettuce and onions, on toast, with garlic aioli.

Now, I love dipping potato chips in freshly made aioli, if the son or someone else doesn't get to it first


----------



## Dromond (Mar 22, 2014)

I just discovered that garlic butter Ritz crackers, dipped in ranch dip, and topped with cheddar, is really quite good!


----------



## luvmybhm (Apr 30, 2014)

for the last couple of days i have really wanted celery with peanut butter. have not had in a long time and is stuck in my brain.

i know it's not a snack, but reading the ketchup comments above made me think of my youth when i used to put ketchup on my leftover mashed potatoes. is actually really good.

i also love the classic old school shredded wheat (the big ones, not the little bite size) dry with butter spread on them. the grainy crunch with the sweet of the butter. good stuff. dry as heck, but super crunchy.

oh, and one of my favorites...buttered onion bagel dipped into hot cocoa. delish!

of course butter makes everything better


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 1, 2014)

Since I was a wee little one...I have loved sweet bologna and cream cheese rolls! *DROOLS* :eat2:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 1, 2014)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Since I was a wee little one...I have loved sweet bologna and cream cheese rolls! *DROOLS* :eat2:



I liked my bologna wrapped around a sweet pickle. :eat2:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (May 1, 2014)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I liked my bologna wrapped around a sweet pickle. :eat2:



And I like my pickles wrapped in cheese :eat2:


----------



## FatAndProud (May 1, 2014)

Blended some ripe & frozen bananas with a bit of milk = delicious banana shake without all the dairy (I'm lactose intolerant, but I torture myself).


----------



## ConnieLynn (May 15, 2014)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Saltine crackers topped with....ketchup.:blush:
> 
> Don't ask why and please don't judge . LOL



Late to the party, but my Dad did this when I was a kid. Going to have to ask him where he picked it up from.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 15, 2014)

ConnieLynn said:


> Late to the party, but my Dad did this when I was a kid. Going to have to ask him where he picked it up from.



My dad was craving salty, we were broke and this was pretty much what we had to work with. Being guys, we said "sure. why not?" It must not be too bad because my son likes them too.


----------



## ConnieLynn (May 15, 2014)

ScreamingChicken said:


> My dad was craving salty, we were broke and this was pretty much what we had to work with. Being guys, we said "sure. why not?" It must not be too bad because my son likes them too.



Dad also did it with bologna and ketchup on crackers, back in the day when you could buy small diameter 'sticks' of bologna that you sliced yourself.


----------

